# Emma.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Loved the mood, had to paint it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Fantastic.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

you captured joy! well done


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Thanks Terry and Meli. Appreciated.


----------

